# Carnival games...



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

Guess my weight (fishes weight actually).

Gonna be hard to pick a winner, I didn't get any measurements on these guys. I have my own estimates, trying to get a consensus on lengths and weight. To help with scale, I am 5'7" 155#.
Thanks


----------



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

Red


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd guess the Red around 23-24 lbs and shark maybe 105ish. Not a shark fisherman so I may be way off.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Shark 95
Red 34


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Shark 67 and 3/8. Red 23 and 7/16..... But that's ballparkin'...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Red 26, shark 90.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

panhandleslim said:


> Red 26, shark 90.


I would agree completely. I have caught many and that is about right on.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Red 29. Shark 95.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

shark 95, red 20, ! What kinda rod & reel did i win?? LOL


----------

